# Favorite VNC for FreeBSD?



## phalange (May 1, 2020)

Just looking for any suggestions of remote desktop programs you're happy with on FreeBSD.  There are a bunch and I'm not familiar with them.

This is for a home setup so all ethernet and behind a firewall.


----------



## kpedersen (May 1, 2020)

I think TigerVNC has the most features. Last time I checked it used LLVMpipe for software rendering which achieves better performance than the software rendering provided by TightVNC.

Since it is for a home setup, you might not need multi-sessions, in that case x11vnc uses your actual desktop (and thus GPU) so may achieve fastest results.


----------



## a6h (May 4, 2020)

My procedure for connecting from FreeBSD to Windows (RDP)

*rdesktop* for GUI (remote desktop), e.g.,
`rdesktop -g 1024x768 -u user 192.168.x.x`

*ssh* for CLI, e.g.,
`ssh user@192.168.x.x`

*scp* to copy files and folders, back and forth, e.g.,
`scp -r user@192.168.x.x:C\:\\folder .`
`scp file user@192.168.x.x:C\:\\folder`

I like net/rdesktop, because:
`pkg info -do rdesktop`

```
rdesktop-1.8.6
Origin         : net/rdesktop
Depends on     :
    libXrandr-1.5.2
    libX11-1.6.9_1,1
```


----------



## trev (May 6, 2020)

At some point TigerVNC had issues with macOS and so I switched to using TightVNC which works well enough for me when I'm 500Km away and connecting from a macOS Mac mini.

`vncserver -geometry 1680x1050 -depth 24 -name home`


----------

